# Solar Permitting



## kdepfyffer (May 10, 2018)

My county is telling me I need a certified electrician to pull my solar permit, they
said it was a California law as of 2016. I am unable to find any information on this.
Can someone please point me to the code or article that says this is the case.

I have looked in the NEC, CEC and the California solar permitting guide.  I know
the county has the right to create their own standard requirements, with in reason
according to the California solar permitting guide, but if they are telling me its the
law and they are wrong I would like to inform them.  The California solar permitting
guide and several other articles make it seem like it should be easier to pull a
permit.. like this.

It is the intent of the Legislature that local agencies not adopt ordinances that
create unreasonable barriers to the installation of solar energy systems, including,
but not limited to, design review for aesthetic purposes, and not unreasonably
restrict the ability of homeowners and agricultural and business concerns to install
solar energy systems.  It is the policy of the state to promote and encourage the
use of solar energy systems and to limit obstacles to their use. It is the intent of the
Legislature that local agencies comply not only with the language of this section,
but also the legislative intent to encourage the installation of solar energy systems
by removing obstacles to, and minimizing costs of, permitting for such systems.

and

In some circumstances_,_ a professional electrical engineer may be required to
design the electrical portion of the proposed solar PV system. The enforcing agency
determines if this is necessary based on the complexity of the system.  In many
cases, an electrical engineer is not required, as licensed contractors are capable of
completing the necessary sizing calculations and can specify the components
needed to make smaller systems work safely and properly.


----------



## steveray (May 10, 2018)

Funny that they may require an engineer for the electric, but not the structure...


----------



## cda (May 10, 2018)

Welcome!!!


----------



## cda (May 10, 2018)

steveray said:


> Funny that they may require an engineer for the electric, but not the structure...




I think in the info brochure they say may be required


https://energycenter.org/sites/defa...alifornia_Solar_Permitting_Guidebook_2015.pdf


----------



## cda (May 10, 2018)

So One of your questions is

Can a home owner do thier own electrical work??


----------



## kdepfyffer (May 10, 2018)

I know where the code says it must be installed by a licensed electrician, I don't have a
problem with that.  I have a problem with them requiring an electrician to physically go
down to the county and pull the permit ( to me that is an additional fee and unreasonable
barriers which the California solar permitting guide frowns upon ).  I called and asked
where they where seeing that in any code and its their interpretation of that exact section
- saying if they issue a permit without that there is no guarantee an electrician will install
it.  Unfortunately the county can interpret the code how ever they want as per Section
100 or what ever it was.  My crises has been solved however since I've found a solar
company that will actually pull the permit for me and only do the wiring, I can still install
everything else.   Good enough !


----------



## conarb (May 10, 2018)

steveray said:


> Funny that they may require an engineer for the electric, but not the structure...



They do around here starting with the 1998 CBC, back then I tried to pull a permit for a simple dormer and based upon the Irregular Shape provision they required an engineer, I tried to pull a permit for new kitchen cabinets, I fought that but when the field inspector came by he saw where I'd raised a header for a 6'8" door up to take an 8' door and sht me down until I provided structural engineering.


----------



## cda (May 10, 2018)

kdepfyffer said:


> I know where the code says it must be installed by a licensed electrician, I don't have a problem with that. I have a problem with them requiring an electrician to physically go down to the county and pull the permit (to me that is an additional fees and unreasonable barriers which the California solar permitting guide frowns upon) . I called and asked where they where seeing that in any code and its their interpretation of that exact section - saying if they issue a permit without that there is no guarantee an electrician will install it. Unfortunately the county can interpret the code how ever they want as per section 100 or what ever it was.
> My crises has been solved however since I've found a solar company that will actually pull the permit for me and only do the wiring, I can still install everything else. good enough.





Most cities require the actual contractor to do the paperwork.

The fees are supposed to cover cost of inspections


----------



## Mark K (May 10, 2018)

It is a state, not local, requirement that a licensed contractor sign for the permit.  This is required by state law and not the building code.  This is so that they can show that they have workmen compensation insurance.  I am not sure but it may be possible for you to carry the contractor signed forms to the building department.  If you get an owner builder permit the rules are slightly different and I would not recommend getting an owner builder permit in this situation.

In Morris v County of Marin the department did not verify that there was insurance and when a workman got injured and there was no insurance the County was liable. 

As long as you have the required permits there is nothing preventing you from doing your own electrical work.

My understanding is that an electrical contractor can provide necessary calculations for those systems the contractor installs.  In any case the question of who can provide the engineering for the solar system is defined by the state and not the local jurisdiction.  The building department can require proof that the design conforms to the electrical code.

In many cases the local jurisdiction is limited in what it can require but all to often individuals cross the line and "require" things where they do not have the authority to require.


----------

